

The warlogs in mongodb - wokon
http://github.com/grischaandreew/warlogs-mongodb

======
jb55
Are there any heat map visualizations for this data set yet? I seems like a
natural fit since each event has a gps location associated with it.

------
mxavier
Is it possible for you to provide some context for this project? I get the
vague sense this has something to do with the Afghanistan war?

~~~
wokon
the dataset is the extracted data from
[http://wardiary.wikileaks.org/wiki/Afghan_War_Diary,_2004-20...](http://wardiary.wikileaks.org/wiki/Afghan_War_Diary,_2004-2010),
guardian:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/datablog/interactive/2010/ju...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/datablog/interactive/2010/jul/26/ied-
afghanistan-war-logs), nyt: <http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/world/war-
logs.html>

